
What Killed Adobe Flash - billpg
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2017/03/28/what-killed-adobe-flash
======
inputcoffee
Can someone explain the technical cause for flash sites crashing so
frequently?

I think that is what killed flash. Everything else was just a symptom.

Because they crashed, the developers moved on, the community moved on, Jobs
moved on and so on.

